# Being an Old Soul



## exxyea (Jul 7, 2012)

Doesn't being an old soul suck? I wish I wasn't an old soul... I am tired of being misunderstood all the time (doesn't help that I'm an ENTP and always seem to unintentionally ruffle people up), of not fitting in and being lonely, of constantly being hurt by careless, superficial people around me, and of being taken advantage of or taken for granted. I always feel older than my peers, and I wish I could just be like them and not care or need anything more than binge-drinking and casual sex. Anyone else an old soul here?


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't understand the point of your post. If you think you're missing out by avoiding something, stop avoiding it. If you don't feel you're missing out on anything special, then why moan about it?

Live your life like you want your life to be lived. Every decision you make will have consequences. Accept that and live by it.


----------



## Type B (Nov 9, 2011)

exxyea said:


> Doesn't being an old soul suck? I wish I wasn't an old soul... I am tired of being misunderstood all the time (doesn't help that I'm an ENTP and always seem to unintentionally ruffle people up), of not fitting in and being lonely, of constantly being hurt by careless, superficial people around me, and of being taken advantage of or taken for granted. I always feel older than my peers, and I wish I could just be like them and not care or need anything more than binge-drinking and casual sex. Anyone else an old soul here?


Yeah I've felt that way often. I feel like I'm an old soul too. I'm pretty old fashion with a lot of beliefs I have, and the way I live my life.

I stay away from "careless" and "superficial" people. I was never part of the bar or club scene. I've never been a part of the club or bar scene. I don't go out for drinks. I would NEVER want just binge-drinking or casual sex. People do misunderstand me too, but I'm an ISFP so, it goes with the territory.


----------



## Introspiritual (Mar 12, 2010)

exxyea said:


> Anyone else an old soul here?


Depends on the definition...? The phrase means different things to different people, I've found.


----------



## exxyea (Jul 7, 2012)

Introspiritual said:


> Depends on the definition...? The phrase means different things to different people, I've found.


Here's one (lengthy) link to old souls, though you can just google the term: www . michaelteachings . com / old_soul . html


----------



## Introspiritual (Mar 12, 2010)

Ah yes, quite familiar with that description.

While it can be a real drag to not fit in with the mainstream, there's other traits that make up for it. Like the article mentions, seek out those similar to you, and it can help with the loneliness. Focusing on self-acceptance can help as well.


----------



## chasingdreams (Jul 16, 2011)

Ah, I actually enjoy being an old soul, this might be do to the 4 in my tritype (enneagram). Though, at time I do wish to be carefree like everyone else my age, I still enjoy being myself—I wouldn't change the thoughts I have and how deeply I see the universe for anything.


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

exxyea said:


> Doesn't being an old soul suck? I wish I wasn't an old soul... I am tired of being misunderstood all the time (doesn't help that I'm an ENTP and always seem to unintentionally ruffle people up), of not fitting in and being lonely, of constantly being hurt by careless, superficial people around me, and of being taken advantage of or taken for granted. I always feel older than my peers, and I wish I could just be like them and not care or need anything more than binge-drinking and casual sex. Anyone else an old soul here?


Yes, I am one and no, it does not suck. It means that you are more aware of the essence of things, and how most of it is ultimately a distraction. I wouldn't want to be anything else.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

I hate it at certain times, but I've been able to help a lot of people when they were feeling lost and that means the world to me. Even though I miss out on a lot of normal, everyday things, I make up for it with enjoying life and how it offers understanding to anyone who looks for it.

God, I sound like I want to convert someone. I'd probably make a good priest if it wasn't for the whole agnostic thing.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Ice Ghost said:


> Yes, I am one and no, it does not suck.


This is exactly what I was going to say.



Ice Ghost said:


> I wouldn't want to be anything else.


Neither would I.


----------



## Joseph (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't mean to be harsh, but is there any evidence of 'old soul' stuff? Or are you just supposed to 'feel' it (aka narcissism)? No offense intended. 

I went to the site linked but it seemed to be flimsy supernatural stuff. If it relates to personality typing, better understanding yourself, then that's cool and I might look into it. But if all this old soul stuff is like the FAQ on the linked site, about spirits and reincarnation, well I'm not feeling that.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Joseph said:


> I don't mean to be harsh, but is there any evidence of 'old soul' stuff? Or are you just supposed to 'feel' it (aka narcissism)? No offense intended.
> 
> I went to the site linked but it seemed to be flimsy supernatural stuff. If it relates to personality typing, better understanding yourself, then that's cool and I might look into it. But if all this old soul stuff is like the FAQ on the linked site, about spirits and reincarnation, well I'm not feeling that.


I think you would know if you're an old soul or not. For me, I was given this title many times throughout my childhood when I would speak to adults as if they were my children. I had a habit of telling people what was wrong with them, how they should change their lives and I did not want to be around young people, I wanted conversation with older people. Generally, I get along with men and women in the 50's and up range amazingly, it could also mean this. 

You don't have to classify it with reincarnation or spirit stuff if you don't want to. It can mean many different things.


----------



## enmity (Jul 14, 2012)

People have confirmed that I am an old soul, thinking that I am at least 10 years older than I actually am.
I remember going into a bar as a 15 year old. The bartender offered me an alcoholic drink without asking for any authentication (I didn't even ask for one). I declined, but that did made me realize that I was both mentally and physically older than my peers. I usually feel very tired, but I don't know whether that means I am an old soul or not.

I don't engage in activities that "young" people do, so people are quick to say that I am boring. In fact, that seems to be the overall impression that radiates from me... boring or calm maybe.

For a person fixated on logic, I have some strong values that I hold, chastity and temperance being most important.


----------



## Joseph (Jun 20, 2012)

airotciV said:


> I think you would know if you're an old soul or not. For me, I was given this title many times throughout my childhood when I would speak to adults as if they were my children. I had a habit of telling people what was wrong with them, how they should change their lives and I did not want to be around young people, I wanted conversation with older people. Generally, I get along with men and women in the 50's and up range amazingly, it could also mean this.
> 
> You don't have to classify it with reincarnation or spirit stuff if you don't want to. It can mean many different things.


I understand how you guys use it now. It's called being 'mature for your age'. Thank you.


----------



## missushoney (May 16, 2011)

zynthaxx said:


> I don't understand the point of your post. If you think you're missing out by avoiding something, stop avoiding it. If you don't feel you're missing out on anything special, then why moan about it?
> 
> Live your life like you want your life to be lived. Every decision you make will have consequences. Accept that and live by it.


Sure, living your life the way you want is great but sometimes life gets lonely when you can't find anyone else who wants to do the things you want to do. The post is about feeling a sense of belonging. She doesn't fit in with the friends that like to drink and party all night but almost wishes she did because they seem to be enjoying themselves and all connect on that level. She's looking for someone here to identify with who also feels her pain.


----------



## enmity (Jul 14, 2012)

Well, I don't really call myself old soul, people just call me old lol


----------



## missushoney (May 16, 2011)

exxyea said:


> Doesn't being an old soul suck? I wish I wasn't an old soul... I am tired of being misunderstood all the time (doesn't help that I'm an ENTP and always seem to unintentionally ruffle people up), of not fitting in and being lonely, of constantly being hurt by careless, superficial people around me, and of being taken advantage of or taken for granted. I always feel older than my peers, and I wish I could just be like them and not care or need anything more than binge-drinking and casual sex. Anyone else an old soul here?


I'm constantly sneaking this topic into the posts I write, I feel this soooo much. It's not as if I'm a complete old lady (I'm rather childish at times too) but I kind of am. I end up feeling more comfortable talking to the older people around me and I hang out mostly with married men. (My job consists of mostly men so it's either single or married and married takes the cake)

It's sort of sad because I went out drinking the first maybe month or two when I got here and then I got tired of feeling depressed while everyone else was slurring and annoying me. I just wish I had a BFF and we could do all sorts of fun things together. There are a lot of parks and gardens and museums around but the single boys think they're lame and it's awkward inviting a married couple out and being the third wheel. I guess the best way is to get out there and do the things you love and hope to find fulfillment and meet new people there. My problem is that I'm awfully introverted and dismissive with people so I usually vote to stay in my room and watch tv rather than go out into the world of people that annoy me or don't understand me.

Hmm, do you like mysteries? You should download/watch on youtube the Agatha Christie "Poirot" ones. A great way to spend your days. I love the characters so much.

If you like cruel/politically incorrect but awfully truthful comedy, my INTJ friend and I enjoy Bill Burr and Louis CK and I'm starting to like Dylan Moran as well. You should be able to find some of their stuff as well on youtube. My friend types Bill as ENTJ and Louis as ENTP but I don't know any ENTP's to be able to determine if that makes sense or not. Maybe you can. : D

Anyway, don't feel so down about it. Just be yourself no matter what. People call me cat lady and I embrace it. I'm sure some fatherly type guy will want to deal with my Law and Order SVU marathons while drinking tea and eating cookies. And I'm sure the same will happen for you (but you don't have to have tea and cookies. SVU is required though.)


----------



## Konigsberg (May 10, 2012)

It's funny because, before I even knew this term was known, some time ago I was talking to a friend and asked him: "Hey, do you think our souls are old?"
"How?"
"You know, wise..."
"How can we know we're wise?"
"I don't know, but sometimes I just feel really tired"

Then discussed the probabilities of reincarnation.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I consider your sentiments to be that of the maturity game, the plague of developing youth. It's usually an excuse not to try, an excuse to avoid. 

"Clearly, I am just too mature, too old, or more experience than you lot.", whining about nobody understanding them. It's usually due to your immediate judgement of the other party, and your need to be more important than they are, the wiser.

It's all dick-swinging. I don't care about how old you feel, maturity is not something than can be measured. Hell, the idea of maturity is a bit absurd to me.


----------



## Joseph (Jun 20, 2012)

Scruffy said:


> I consider your sentiments to be that of the maturity game, the plague of developing youth. It's usually an excuse not to try, an excuse to avoid.
> 
> "Clearly, I am just too mature, too old, or more experience than you lot.", whining about nobody understanding them. It's usually due to your immediate judgement of the other party, and your need to be more important than they are, the wiser.
> 
> It's all dick-swinging. I don't care about how old you feel, maturity is not something than can be measured. Hell, the idea of maturity is a bit absurd to me.


Yeah this. Dick swinging is the perfect word for 'Old Soul' talk.


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

missushoney said:


> Sure, living your life the way you want is great but sometimes life gets lonely when you can't find anyone else who wants to do the things you want to do. The post is about feeling a sense of belonging. She doesn't fit in with the friends that like to drink and party all night but almost wishes she did because they seem to be enjoying themselves and all connect on that level. She's looking for someone here to identify with who also feels her pain.


I see the problem. The solution lies in what I wrote. It's not a short-term solution; it won't give you warm and fuzzy feelings here and now, but it is the way to go. The short term solution is embedded in what I wrote too: It _is_ possible to hang with "normally" shallow people and enjoy it - many of them aren't as shallow as they appear when you meet them in a group, where they feel compelled to talk about "safe" subjects like how fun the next party is going to be, or how drunk they were last weekend.

Simply put: Defining yourself as an "old soul" - or accepting that label from others - is, in my opinion, usually mostly an excuse for not wanting to spend the necessary time and energy to function well with others. The reason I have this opinion, is that you won't find a dominant introverted thinker for whom this isn't true at one point or another during their adolescence, and I don't see why it couldn't be true for, for example, somebody with Ti as their second function, or, for that matter, Fi preferrers (only with slightly different motivations).

Edit: @Scruffy defined it as I would have done if I'd felt more eloquent: It's an excuse not to try.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Scruffy said:


> It's all dick-swinging.


My phantom penis thanks you for acknowledging it's presence and action. :tongue:


----------



## Randroth (Nov 25, 2010)

"I don't connect with people my age and it's because they're so superficial and I'm so very wise.

Plus, I'm tired all the time. My advanced wisdom at work yet again."

I spy circle-jerking.


----------



## missushoney (May 16, 2011)

zynthaxx said:


> I see the problem. The solution lies in what I wrote. It's not a short-term solution; it won't give you warm and fuzzy feelings here and now, but it is the way to go. The short term solution is embedded in what I wrote too: It _is_ possible to hang with "normally" shallow people and enjoy it - many of them aren't as shallow as they appear when you meet them in a group, where they feel compelled to talk about "safe" subjects like how fun the next party is going to be, or how drunk they were last weekend.
> 
> Simply put: Defining yourself as an "old soul" - or accepting that label from others - is, in my opinion, usually mostly an excuse for not wanting to spend the necessary time and energy to function well with others. The reason I have this opinion, is that you won't find a dominant introverted thinker for whom this isn't true at one point or another during their adolescence, and I don't see why it couldn't be true for, for example, somebody with Ti as their second function, or, for that matter, Fi preferrers (only with slightly different motivations).
> 
> Edit: @_Scruffy_ defined it as I would have done if I'd felt more eloquent: It's an excuse not to try.


While I agree with you to some extent, I think saying that it's an excuse not to try is only true for some people, not all. There are just some people that you don't want to be around and some that drain your energy. There are plenty of people that drink and are fun to me but it doesn't mean I want to spend my time with them outside of that environment. Even if we get along, the connection I crave when developing a relationship with someone just doesn't happen. It just can't be forced. My goal in life is to become something of a medicine woman. Let's be honest and think of the amount of 22-30 year olds in a military based town who want to join in on my spiritual journeys on a friday night. That's right, absolutely none. So I can try going downtown to where the colleges are, how many then? Maybe 10 or 20. Now, how do I find them? Not at the bars and parties, maybe the apothecary? Nope, that's all old people who want to use natural ways to heal their ailments. A hike through the forests, parks, and gardens? Nope, families, couples and bikers/runners. OK OK, maybe if I am less specific I can find people like me. I'm Christian, let's go to church. There I find young people...who are in high school. I'm 22 and in the military so no thanks to that. And that leaves the middle aged, old, and little kids. I guess those who are old enough to live on their own don't have an obligation to come anymore. Ok let's get really general then, the book stores, movies, coffee shops, grocery stores, still nothing. A few creepers hit on me, some crying babies with apathetic moms, people who are studying and want to be left alone, some people who start up a conversation, get bored and leave, the cute guy who sells popcorn smiles, maybe...nope, he smiled and more at the next girl, looks like he's getting her number, Oh there's a girl, she's alone and might want someone to talk to...nvm, her friends came back, they give me an evil glare as they walk by and maybe a light shove that is hard enough for me to know they did it on purpose but soft enough for me to not say anything about it. 

So it's not as if I don't try, it's just that I'm looking for a best friend, a soulmate, someone to understand me, whom I can be myself around without suffering the ridicules I endure everyday as a weirdo cat lady girl or whatever. It just gets tiring when after getting to know someone they jump on the "you're crazy/weird" bandwagon with the others that know me, pretty much every time. So I usually spend my time alone because it's more fun than putting on a front around others so the remarks aren't aimed at me the whole time. But sometimes being alone gets lonely. I just wish that every time I made an effort didn't result in another "acquaintance" who never gets any closer than that.

Now, in my attempt to let people get to know more about me and trying to "put myself out there" or "function well with others", let's see who will even pay attention to this post. It's not me making up things, people just don't pay attention to me usually (on or offline) and when they do, it's rarely because they appreciate my gift of ESP or Agatha Christie's "Poirot" watching or "healing with the angels" oracle cards reading. People find me boring and not exciting and pretty much a "Mother Teresa" cat lady. 

In that case it's not my fault at all. You should be scolding those close minded people instead of me. Tell THEM to try harder to fit in with me and not spend their days drinking all the time so they can see what other great things life has to offer. I'm pleasant and loving and encouraging so there's no reason for them to find so much fault in me and my ways.


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

missushoney said:


> (wall of text)


You yourself point at some areas that make others lose interest in you or even not bother to get to know you from the start. If you are aware of being a weird cat-lady with psychic powers or whatever you implied, why not polish that part of your personality a bit to make it more comfortable to others to spend time with you?
We all have our quirks; they're a necessity to come off as having a personality. But if they stick out too far, you can't really blame others for having a hard time adjusting to your needs and wants. The key to winning a friend is to be easy to spend time with. If you have to drain your reserves to be with a person, you won't keep returning to them forever. That applies to others regarding yourself too.


----------



## missushoney (May 16, 2011)

zynthaxx said:


> You yourself point at some areas that make others lose interest in you or even not bother to get to know you from the start. If you are aware of being a weird cat-lady with psychic powers or whatever you implied, why not polish that part of your personality a bit to make it more comfortable to others to spend time with you?
> We all have our quirks; they're a necessity to come off as having a personality. But if they stick out too far, you can't really blame others for having a hard time adjusting to your needs and wants. The key to winning a friend is to be easy to spend time with. If you have to drain your reserves to be with a person, you won't keep returning to them forever. That applies to others regarding yourself too.


haha. I was exaggerating to make it clear that it's not easy to find people who understand me well. (and also ranting a bit for my own purposes) I don't go around doing seances or anything. haha. I'm pretty normal when first meeting people and I restrain myself with people whom I have to meet with but know I'll never be close to, it's just that as time goes on and I get more comfortable with others and start showing them what I'm like, most aren't into what I'm into. Especially at this age when young adults want to be constantly excited by the people around them, want them to think everything they talk about is fascinating and what have you. I'm guilty of this as well but I suppose I crave something more substantial. I usually put up a wall that says "take me or leave me," or I give everyone the cold shoulder so they know I'm not interested in talking to them. I think that most of the time people are not so much lazy or think they are better than everyone because they feel more mature, they are lonely, scared, confused, because they are misunderstood. It ends up taking its toll on them and they either decide to retreat inside and push others away or do what I do and scare them off thinking that if someone is good they'll stick around and like me for who I am. Whether someone thinks I'm weird doesn't matter as much when they like me as a person and also have their weird qualities as well. It's just rather hard to find that and so to prevent being let down constantly, putting up a wall can be easier.

You seem to have been patient and collected throughout this discussion and didn't get annoyed and just "thank" so as to not have to put more energy into talking like many do. I like that. I would pinpoint thinkers like you and try to get close to them. So I'll allow you to win this argument. Your method has won me over. I suppose I'll continue trying to seek out some friends.


----------



## missushoney (May 16, 2011)

Scruffy said:


> I consider your sentiments to be that of the maturity game, the plague of developing youth. It's usually an excuse not to try, an excuse to avoid.
> 
> "Clearly, I am just too mature, too old, or more experience than you lot.", whining about nobody understanding them. It's usually due to your immediate judgement of the other party, and your need to be more important than they are, the wiser.
> 
> It's all dick-swinging. I don't care about how old you feel, maturity is not something than can be measured. Hell, the idea of maturity is a bit absurd to me.


Hmm. I can see it being that way, but I don't think it has to be that way all the time. Maybe people feel like THEY are being judged and not the other way around. I would say I'm an old soul not because I'm more mature (I'm quite childish) but I'm actually like an old person. If you hear the way I talk about things you'd say what many of my friends say: "OK, Mother Teresa, calm down.", "OK, mom, calm down." And when I think of myself I always see me as older. I find beauty in it. I want gray hairs and wisdom. My role models are Grandmother Willow from Pocahontas, The oracle from The Matrix and the mother nature (or whatever she was) lady from Captain Planet. Old people and I get along better than the younger crowds usually and I feel more relaxed around them. It's more like the older you get the less judging and more accepting you are so therefore you're easier for me to enjoy spending time with. I hang out with married guys rather than single ones because those with wives end up appreciating my female qualities more than the younger guys do. They accept my faults and don't pick on me or talk about girls they want to bang. (It's not really nice to talk about other girls you want to bang and leave the girl in the room with you feeling like she's not bang-able. You should at least make it sound like you would bang her if you had the choice so she doesn't feel like one of the guys.) It's just different. And when I go to bars and clubs the people there don't try to get to know me, they just want to be creepers or get me to introduce them to my friends. It's like I either have to keep people entertained because I'm not hip and cool and party girl, or the people who find me interesting and wonderful end up being needy clingy people. I'm looking for the in-between where people find me interesting but are also interesting themselves and this can be tough. I've had luck finding people like this online though so that may be a good sign. :/


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Under what sort of reasoning does being mentally, emotionally, or spiritually mature mean that one can't enjoy the simple pleasures of life instead of watching from the sidelines feeling sorry for themselves and the others freely having fun?

If anything, would one not be able to appreciate life so much more when they can experience everything with depth and understanding? At least that's been my experience... everyone's journey is their own.


----------



## Agape (Jan 22, 2012)

I love being an "old" soul. Through understanding everything you end forgiving all. That understanding let you to develop tolerance and eventually acceptance and with it you end loving things and everyone as they truly are. That loving attitude liberates you from so much suffering that younger folks get into as they search for the experiences that are necessary for their growth. You see life as it truly is, just a game that people take way too serious. You value more people for who they are and since an early age you know what truly is important in life. Things like power, fame, accumulating material wealth etc lost its appeal. You inherently have a good moral compass and don't care too much about what other think about you. You can make your own opinion of things and go beyond your culture and society beliefs. Even things like dating are simpler; you don't care that much about rules or doing things, you enjoy the company of the other person and would be fine just sitting together and sharing.

On the downside been more in touch with your true nature can be kind of lonely. I can connect with people very well and can understand what troubles them without too much effort; others look out to me in times of trouble and usually I give great advise. Because the consciousness of this planet in average is at the young level, old souls are a few. So to find someone that share a similar view of the world can be quite a challenge. In my 25 years of life I actually have never met someone face to face that sees the world in a similar view. I feel like I have being here for a very long time and have seen almost everything that is there to see. I have been blessed with some friends that are in other countries that share the same search for love, truth and knowledge. 

Despise knowing so much about so many topics I am a child. I have almost the same outlook on life that I had when I was a kid. Puberty passed through me without changing me a bit. I view the world through psychedelic lenses and know that life is so much than most people realized. The end is built into the beginning so almost all old souls will be have the perspective of little kids with the wisdom that experience gives to you.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Aug 26, 2012)

Scruffy said:


> I consider your sentiments to be that of the maturity game, the plague of developing youth. It's usually an excuse not to try, an excuse to avoid.
> 
> "Clearly, I am just too mature, too old, or more experience than you lot.", whining about nobody understanding them. It's usually due to your immediate judgement of the other party, and your need to be more important than they are, the wiser.
> 
> It's all dick-swinging. I don't care about how old you feel, maturity is not something than can be measured. Hell, the idea of maturity is a bit absurd to me.


I'll explain my contradictory thoughts... but I really don't want to start an argument...
So.. I'll just politely say that I disagree, regarding my situation, even though people may use the "old soul" idea as you say. I just don't feel that I do, personally. At least from my perspective, I think people understand me, and I think "I try", even though I feel I am an "old soul" or at least rather mature. I like being an "old soul" and I don't think it sucks or that I chose to "be one". In fact, I've never thought of using this topic as a complaint. Also, feeling superior is rather lonely, don't you think? I prefer to identify with others as equals.

So... there's my opinion, anyway. I'll respect yours and go my own way, since I can see that some people definitely could use the notion as an excuse to complain, etc. Honestly, I just don't think everyone who feels they are an "old soul" does.


----------



## enmity (Jul 14, 2012)

Strange, people are drawn into me because I am an "old soul" instead of the opposite.
I'm perfectly fine with being this way.


----------



## MmmmKoolAid (Aug 31, 2012)

ive always considered myself an old soul. the hardest part is making friends who dont think you're "boring". I'm not boring just because i dont like to go clubbing and partying.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

exxyea said:


> Doesn't being an old soul suck? I wish I wasn't an old soul... I am tired of being misunderstood all the time (doesn't help that I'm an ENTP and always seem to unintentionally ruffle people up), of not fitting in and being lonely, of constantly being hurt by careless, superficial people around me, and of being taken advantage of or taken for granted. I always feel older than my peers, and I wish I could just be like them and not care or need anything more than binge-drinking and casual sex. Anyone else an old soul here?



Feeling as though many people are inconsiderate and you don't find their jokes funny, they may seem crass and stupid, lol. Yes, I feel that way. Maybe that's not how you feel but I do, often around many people. :/ I don't think I should have been born in this era tbh.


----------



## CrabbyPaws (Mar 5, 2012)

Someone can only affect your life if you let them. Being an 'old soul' doesn't necessarily mean being a 'push over'. 

I consider myself to be an 'old soul' because the casual and materialistic lifestyle doesn't appeal to me either, I very much care for others and I want to help people but I have respect for myself, and I don't tolerate when others don't have respect for me. 

There was a time when I would ignore a lot of things because I wanted to have friends and I also didn't understand the difference between disrespect and "oh he's just (insert excuse)" but over the years I have learned to understand when I am being used and it is easy to let go then. Unfortunately most of the people I meet turn out to be those kind of people, so I agree one of the worst things about being different in that way is the loneliness.

I think it's worth it though. You sieve through the bullshit much easier. You might have high standards than others and seem alien, but when you meet those few rare people who does understand you, it is much more special and magical. It is like finding treasure.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I most definitely consider myself wiser and much more mature than most (let alone people my age group). Is that "dick swinging"? :laughing: If so, I love swingin that phantom dick of mine LOL! I have always felt older; and hell, I always got along better with people twice my age since I was a child. I am 24, and I still find very few people with whom I actually "bond" in my age group. I am perfectly fine with that. I wouldn't change it for anything. I have never felt the need to alter myself to fit in with my so-called peers. 

That said, I don't feel "alienated" or "misunderstood" by people my age group. Most people I network with share my interests and goals. And, generally speaking, one thing I've learnt throughout life is that you really shouldn't trust a book by its cover. Not everyone who seems superficial "is" superficial. And not everyone who claims "spiritual maturity" and pulls out pseudo philosophical crap out of their ass is truly wise. While I get that it can be annoying for people, who approach society from a critical perspective, to deal with things they find objectionable for a wide variety of reasons, a more balanced way of approaching life involves knowing that one should be confident and content in oneself, without regard for how others are functioning.

You really get nothing out of staying perpetually irritated/alienated and misunderstood. It's best to expand and grow, intellectually, 'spiritually', emotionally or what have you in such a way that you are less and less "personally" affected by how people are conducting themselves, even when you might strongly disagree with how they conduct themselves. I see no reason why you should want to "fit in" with the very crowd you find alienating. It's self-defeating isn't it? 

Continue to seek wisdom/growth, which will include gaining self-confidence and greater tolerance for diversity (in views, life approaches or what have you).


----------



## hauntology (Feb 12, 2012)

Quite fond of it, actually, it gives me new perspectives.

(ENFP 7w6 9w1 4w5)


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

It is what it is I guess. The biggest problem is finding people to connect with because they are rather few and far between. I do often feel like an alien from planet Vulcan. Like somehow I belong to a different day and age.


----------

